# My Ever-growing MAC Collections (lots of pics!)



## mellimello (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok since I am procrastinating so bad about school, I decided to take some pics of my makeup collection. I'm kind of shocked how much it's grown over the last year or so... and it makes me glad that I've been selling/swapping a lot of the stuff I don't use, or else I'd be overrun with stuff ;]






My full collection in it's storage bin thingies, haha





Eye stuff





Lip stuff





Face stuff





Top: CD Blot Powder - Medium, Studio Fix in N4, Loose Blot Powder - Medium,
Bottom: Studio Touch Up Stick in NC20, Studio Fix Fluid in NC20 and NW20





Top: broken Naked You MSF :[, NARS Orgasm blush, Springsheen blush
Middle: Shimpagne, So Ceylon, Petticoat
Bottom: Porcelain Pink, Stereo Rose





Top: Red Enriched & Sublime Culture cremestick liners
Middle: Miss Bunny TLC, Coquettish Clarice TLC, Summerfete & Aquamelon TLCs
Bottom: Who's That Lady, Dewy Jube & Dame in a Dress lipgelee, mini Glosspitality mini lipgelee and other random lip stuff 





Top: Luv-4-Ever Pro Longwear, Plum Parfait thing for Sweetie Cake
Bottom: (L-R) Early Bloomer,  Flowerosophy, Rayothon, Flash of Flesh (x2), Uberpeach, Nymphette, Of Corset!, Dusk, Luxuriate, Lust, Hot Chrome, Heartfelt Pink, Petal Pusher, Pink Meringue, Sweetie Cake, Dejarose, Budding, V-Red





Back Row: Strawberry Blonde, Syrup, Culturebloom, Body Suit, Poppy Hop, Hug Me, Skew
Front Row: See Sheer, Birds of a Feather, Plum-Like, Pink Maribu, Berry Boost, Fashionably Fuchsia, Viva Glam V





These are all my liners, bases, s/s, etc :]





Pigments – Full Size: Bright Fuchsia, Ruby Red, All-Girl, Lovely Lily, Apricot Pink, Deckchair, Goldenaire, Pinked Mauve, Emerald Green, Vanilla, Lily White & Coco Beach vial
Samples: Uhhh way too many, haha





Eyeshadows – Pots: Budding Beauty, Sable; Quads – Sweetie Cakes, Free to Be; Holiday Palettes: Olive & Teal; 





Top: Juxt, Lucky Green, Scarab, Club
Middle: Overgrown, Guacamole, Humid
Bottom: Lucky Green, Swimming, Velvet Moss





Top: Satallite Dreams, Tilt, no label, Deep Truth, Contrast
Middle: Steamy, Shimmermoss, De Menthe, Blue Absinthe, Parrot
Bottom: Meadowland, Prose & Fancy





Top: Sweet Lust, Thunder, Pink Papillion, Angelcake, Living Pink
Middle: Lavender Sky, Crème de Violet, Idol Eyes, Iris Print, Parfait Amour
Bottom: Botanical, Trax, Hepcat, Nocturnelle, Sketch





Top: Shroom, Retrospeck, Amberlights, Goldmine, Bronze
Middle: Say, Yeah!, Orange Tangent, D’Bohemia, Sunsplosion, Coppering
Bottom: Spring Up, Mythology, Rye​
Missing: Black Tied, Anti-Establishment, Swish

And that’s all of it :]


----------



## stockham (Apr 20, 2006)

wow that's such a nice collection!  and really good photos too!


----------



## Lisheous (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow, you have a nice collection. It's what I would want to.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2006)

What a pretty collection!  Nice palettes!  The colours are so vivid.  I totally agree with Stockham, incredible photos.  They make my photos look even worse!


----------



## simar (Apr 20, 2006)

very pretty collection!! the colours are fab. the pictures are so nice and bright!


----------



## allan_willb (Apr 21, 2006)

great collection!


----------



## mellimello (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_What a pretty collection!  Nice palettes!  The colours are so vivid.  I totally agree with Stockham, incredible photos.  They make my photos look even worse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's funny 'cause with my camera it's either hit or miss when it picks up colors/takes clear pics, haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## hypergrl273 (Apr 24, 2006)

great collection. love it all, you have great colors.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 25, 2006)

Very nice collection - thanks for labelling the palettes - the colors do look very true-to-life!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, that is a great collection!!! They are great pictures.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

MSF love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection hon


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 31, 2007)

Beautiful collection!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with everyone that the photos are very good and clear and I also like that everything is so tidy and arranged (so unlike mine)


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 2, 2007)

where is the cute bunny potted stuff from? is it mac ? whats it called ? where can i find some omg its soo cute hehe.. mac newbie here is why i ask.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 3, 2007)

oh wow !!! 

great collection! 

a lot of stuff in your collection is on my wish-list


----------



## miss.vampira (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a lovely collection you have.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 4, 2007)

Great collection & so organized


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 6, 2007)

Really nice collection..hope mine will look like that some day..


----------



## charismaticlime (Apr 9, 2007)

The blue e/s that has no label looks like Electric Eel, but that's just my opinion... other than that, great collection!


----------



## AriannaErin (Apr 10, 2007)

Even though I have most of the colors in it, the last 15 Pallette makes me very happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fav colors all in one pretty spot


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

What a great collection!


----------



## sharyn (Apr 11, 2007)

oooh I like the way you store your collection!! and your pallettes are so organized... *sigh* very nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

So pretty!


----------

